# Người mới đây nè.



## minhtoan (22 Tháng mười một 2013)

Chào tất cả các các bạn, có ai làm quen với mình không?


----------



## trong17 (24 Tháng mười một 2013)

ming trai nha giau gioi tieng anh ne e oi


----------

